# Lubricants G052172A1 or G052172M2



## c1aro (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi I recently purchased a 2007 EOS (Ireland). I have been reading the various posts about the special liquid to keep the seals supple. I rang my local VW dealer today to order the G052172A1 and he will have it in stock in a few days. However, I told him that there was a spray can in the glove compartment of the car when I bought it with the following code: G052172M2 and I asked him what this was for. He said it is the same thing. I have been reading that sometimes your members here feel that some dealers dont have enough expertise with the roof section of the EOS and they dont recommend the right products for looking after them. When I spray from the can it seems like a very thin liquid that even when sprayed on skin disappears straight away. I can't see how it would be of any benefit on the seals. However, it would appear that this is what the previous owner of the EOS used. I have had the car for a while and only recently has the creaking and squeaking become very noticeable. I want to put the correct lubricant on the seals - but am not sure now whether to buy a bottle of the A1 liquid or continue with the spray can M2. Has anyone out there used the M2 spray on the seals?

Carolyne


----------

